# John Deere 2940



## billw (Mar 30, 2011)

Can anyone tell me the engine oil capacity on a 2940?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Have you checked on line with sites like tractordata or like? You can also record the amount you drain out to.


----------



## billw (Mar 30, 2011)

Yep checked tractordata and a few other sites. I'll call the local dealer as much as I hate to. I can find all the fluid capacities except the engine oil on line. Maybe they run so good nobody changes the engine oil. LOL


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I know it is of no help right now, but in the long term, you should go ahead and get a manual for it. The dealers should be able to help, but sometimes they can be doofs too! Have you looked through our registry to see if someone has your model here on the forum? Good luch to you!


----------



## billw (Mar 30, 2011)

well I found out that it holds 12 quarts in the crankcase. I guess when I was trying to find engine oil capacity I should have called the engine a crankcase. Thanks for your replies, I hope I can pick your brain from time to time. Sometimes these older tractors are hard to find parts for and its nice to know that there are other people out there willing to help out.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

We have a great bunch of folks here and yes, keep in touch! Pictures too if you got em!


----------



## jen123 (Apr 9, 2011)

Hey billw ! You should check for the service manual of John Deere 2940...If you don't find it here then im sure you can find the John Deere 2940 service manual at jensales.com. I found lots of other usefull info there too with videos!


----------



## JOSEPHKBRIDE (Feb 9, 2012)

billw said:


> can anyone tell me the engine oil capacity on a 2940?


is it the 90 hp engine built in manheim, germany?


----------

